# Pt Cartwright 3/11/07 QLD Sunny Coast



## DrJed (Sep 13, 2007)

Hi all,

MAY HAVE TO CHANGE PLANS DUE TO WEATHER. 15 - 20 KNOT NE/NW EXPECTED freshening to 20-25 in the afternoon. 
I WILL KEEP YOU POSTED

I had a great time out here last week, busted off quite a few times :shock: 8) and bagged a nice Sweetlip at 45 cm  so Sirfishalot and I are going to give it another go this Saturday.

Looking for an early start - on the water by 5 or 5:30 am and coming back whenever we damn well feel like it (or when I'm told) :roll: . We'll be launching from the La Balsa Park boat ramp on the Mooloola River. 
It's a short paddle out to the mouth of the river and with the low tide predicted for around 9:00am, the paddle should be tide assisted in both directions.

Weather for Saturday is mostly fine and expecting 10-15 knots in the morning, increasing to 15-20 later in the day.

The location can be busy on the weekends but has great facilities which are useually clean, including a large pontoon, 2 cleaning large tables and access to water for cleaning the yaks. There is also a great park with a playground and toilets if you want to bring kids or other halves.

I will keep an eye on the weather and advise through this post if it takes a turn for the worse. If it does I will most likely just change the location to stay inside the river - will keep you posted.

Can let me know via the site if your interested or feel free to just turn up whenever - I will be paddling a flame coloured ok prowler. You can also get in touch with me on 0413 083 098.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## SirFishalot (Sep 3, 2007)

Yup I'm in....


----------



## Nodds (Feb 28, 2007)

G,day Dr Jed,
I might be able to make this trip.
What did you get the sweetlip with? Iv'e never cought one of them before.

Sounds like fun


----------



## Steveo (Jul 28, 2006)

Sounds good, I'm In


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

hope you guys do well. if it was a sunday id be there for sure, cant wait for the reports

Lee


----------



## DrJed (Sep 13, 2007)

Nodds said:


> What did you get the sweetlip with? Iv'e never cought one of them before.
> 
> Sounds like fun


I caught it on a 4" Berkly Gulp minnow in pumpkinseed on a 1/4oz 3/0 TT jig head painted hot pink.
You can get the full wrap up on my last trip Sat 27/10 in the trip reports. (can't figure out how to put the link on these yet)
I actually got busted up on the same lure in Lime Tiger with a chartruse jig head and a 3" power minnow in Emerald shiner on a 3gm jig head. I'm not convinced they were fussy on this occasion.

Might see you there

Steve


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2007)

What are you all chasing or hope to catch?


----------



## DrJed (Sep 13, 2007)

Hi Zone - will go out with the intention of trying to get a few bream or sweetlip around the rocks. Having said that, I have heard of a spear fisho ketting a nice kingie up there and there is a chance of trevs, squire or even some macs hanging about. Some boaties last week told me of some mac tuna in the bay they couldn't catch as well.

I am not really set up for a lot of the bigger stuff as I have only just graduated to going outside (even then I don't venture too far) so i will most likely hit the patches of sand amongst the rocks behind the breakers for the bream, trevs and sweeties - although as I said in the trip report from last week, some of those sweetlip smoked me!

All in all, a bad day on the water beats a good day at work anytime. Might see you there

Steve


----------



## DrJed (Sep 13, 2007)

Hi all,

I have just looked at the weather report for Saturday and it dosn't look crash hot.

20-25 knot NE/NW expected :evil: . I will keep an eye out tomorrow and Friday and will let you know on this thread of any change in the plans.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi Steve
Id like to tag along too. I have had my yak for three months and already caught some great fish. I had a week at Waddy Point on Fraser and have been going off Moffats and Shelly beach the last few weekends. 
See you in the car park at 5am.
Cheers
Paul


----------



## DrJed (Sep 13, 2007)

Hi Paul, welcome to the forum.

I have been yak fishing for a while but only recently graduated to going outside - maybe you can teach me a few things, definately tell me next time your heading out off Moffats, would love to tag along. Think I read a post from you on another forum about one of those trips....

See you shite and briney :lol:

Steve


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi Steve
I have read there's a navigation marker not too far off Pt Cartwright where the odd kingfish and mackeral hang out. There are also reports of tuna around.

I dont know the area that well, but if the conditions are right and its not more than a couple of km offshore I would be keen to have a go. This morning's http://seabreeze.com.au/graphs/qld1.asp predictions are looking better than they have all week with the winds down below 10knots until 10am and the swell low too. Ill almost certainly go out on Tuesday if the predictions stay as low as they are now.

From http://coastwatch.com.au/
Mooloolaba 
Bream and trevally in the lower reaches of the Mooloolah River. Snapper on Murphys Reef and the Inner Gneerings, grassy sweetlip and snapper offshore from Point Cartwright and school mackerel on Currimundi Reef, around the NW Fairway Buoy and offshore from Alexandra Headland.

Paul


----------



## HardPlastic (Jul 2, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Paulo.

I have sent you a PM. Go into the User Control Panel and click on messages then inbox.

I'm up for one in the morning too if wind looks ok.

Cheers

Greg


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

hi guys ill be joining you now with nodds for a fish before heading off around 11:30-12 for cricket. im also keen to head outside a bit but will bring gear for both

Lee


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

I might join you lads if that's okay. It's been a while, so I need to get out 

What's the river/bar crossing like?


----------



## DrJed (Sep 13, 2007)

Hi all,

The weather looks pretty good for tomorrow although the wind may get up a bit.
Coastwatch.com.au is predicting 15-20knots freshening to 20-25 in the afternoon still.

Plan is still the same but if the wind is up too much I am planning to go back into the river to chase some bream and trevs around the moorings.

Xerbus - the bar crossing is very safe - rolling swell accross the face of the river mouth.

See you all bright and early at the La Balso Boat Ramp about 5ish

Can call me on 0413 083 098 if you have any dramas.

Cheers


----------

